# Externe Festplatte wird erkannt aber nicht angezeigt.



## vidman (14. Januar 2011)

Also wie im Titel beschreiben wird meine externe 2,5" WD Festplatte nicht mehr angezeigt jedoch erkannt. Weder im Arbeitsplatz noch in der Datenträgerverwaltung . 

Ihr könnt euch denken was ich möchte ...eine Lösung. Bitte .

MfG


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Also im Bios isse drin und in windows net. hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Altair7 (14. Januar 2011)

hatte ich auch bei meiner externen HDD.

es kann sein, dass win 7 ihr keinen buchstaben zugeordnet hatt.

wenn das der fall ist, musst du im Explorer einen rechtsklick auf "Computer" machen.

-Verwalten anklicken (mit rechts) (braucht man admin rechte)

-mittlere Spalte "Datenspeicher" anklicken

-mittlere Spalte "Datenverwaltung" anklicken

-Dann den blauen Streifen deiner Externen anklicken (mit rechter Maustaste) (wenn sie schwarz ist, musst du sie erst noch defragmentieren)

-dann Laufwerkbuchstaben ändern anklicken und einen Buchstaben auswählen.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## vidman (14. Januar 2011)

@ Altair7 hab deswegen ja geschreiben sie ist in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht drinne

@ Vaykir im Bios hab ich noch garnicht geschaut ist grade auch schlecht aber sie wird halt von Windows 7 erkannt (Sound) und sie ist auch unter "Hardware sicher entfernen". Aber nicht im Arbeitsplatz oder der Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## lord-elveon (14. Januar 2011)

versteh ich das richtig sie wird als soundgerät erkannt? dann müsstest du in die geräteverwaltung gehen, das "soundgerät" auswählen und den richtigen treiber installieren (oder einfach den treiber deinstallieren, rein-raus und dann müsste der richtige automatisch installiert werden).

mfg lord-elveon


----------



## vidman (14. Januar 2011)

omg NEIN  es kommt halt der sound von windows das ich ein gerät einstecke (ding ding).


----------



## lord-elveon (14. Januar 2011)

aso XDDDDD
naja ich hatte mal was in die richtung, deswegen hab ich das nicht ausgeschlossen 

es kann sein dass an dem usb-controller kein platz mehr für ne hdd ist, versuch mal auf der anderen seite vom pc (damit du sicher bist dass es jetzt ein anderer controller ist).

ist die platte gar nicht erst in der datenträgerverwaltung drin oder ist die platte einfach leer?

geh mal linksklick auf das "hardware sicher entfernen"-symbol, dann auf "geräte und drucker öffnen" und schau mal ob es da als irgendwas steht - denn da müsste es drin sein um in der auswerfen-liste zu sein.

sonst schau mal ob du irgendwo ne linux-live-cd hast und guck ob die die platte erkennt. vielleicht zeigt auch schon ein richtiges partitionsprogramm was anderes an (paragon, acronis etc.)

mfg lord-elveon


----------



## vidman (14. Januar 2011)

Also sie ging bisher ja immer halt von Heute auf Morgen nicht mehr und das nicht nur an meinem PC. Genau sie steht garnicht erst in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Unter Drucker und Geräte steht sie als External HDD drinn. Meine Linux VM-Ware erkennt die auch aber kann sie nicht öffnen >.<

@ Vaykir im Bios ist sie als Removeable Device aufgelistet.

und ein Danke für die bisherigen Antworten 

MfG


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2011)

Hau die mal bitte aus dem rahmen raus und bau sie direkt ein, bzw schließ sie wie eine interne an (kannste ja rausbaumeln lassen, ohne festschrauben)


----------

